# Tiny 1lb 10oz baby Faith survives against the odds after being born 4 months



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

premature.

A bit of good news on a Sunday, born at five months!!! I really hope this little one is going to be okay, medical science is amazing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2146456/Tiny-1lb-10oz-baby-Faith-survives-odds-born-months-premature.html

/links


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing! what a little fighter, bless her, i wish her all the luck in the world and a healthy future xx


----------

